# Musics for Piano !



## Raphael (Dec 18, 2011)

Hello everybody!

I would like you to heard some music for piano that I recently composed. Any criticism is welcome!!!

These musics are inspired by classical music and the universes of Yann Tiersen.

Le son des chutes

Au delà l'horizon

Au crépuscule

Hope you will enjoy!

(I usually speak french, so sorry if sometimes my English is not perfect !!!!)


----------

